#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-04
<thedeviantone> Has anyone been able to get flashplayer firefox plugin to work under 7.04 AMD64 edition?
<Nailor> Flash player does not support 64-bit operating systems
<Nailor> However, you propably can get it running if you run your Firefox as 32 bit application instead of the default 64
<thedeviantone> nailor: thanks for the info, do you have any suggestions on how to run FF in 32bit
<Nailor> Manually install the 32bit package from ubuntu repos (by downloading it from packages.ubuntu.com manually) or then install the 32bit standalone version from mozilla.com
<Nailor> However, I'm not sure what that breaks. :)
<Nailor> Try googling some howtos, I bet there's many of those.
<Nailor> I myself did the tricks required about a year a go in my summer job where the machines were running 64bit Ubuntu Dapper Drake
<thedeviantone> Nailor# thank you for the info I think I got what i need you rock
<Nailor> No problem. :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<kensho> hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-05
* #ubuntu-laptop  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<Carb0n> Anybody know why my Feisty laptop has problem suspending?
<Carb0n> it worked all right with the default kernel
<Nailor_> What has changed since then?
<Carb0n> X doesn't come back up
<Carb0n> it just keeps on restarting
<Carb0n> X, not the whole system
<Nailor_> Yeah, but you're not using default kernel now?
<Carb0n> no, I updted it
<Nailor> to what?
<Carb0n> 2.6.20-15-generic to 2.6.20-16-generic
<Nailor> Boot back to 15 and try does it still work
<Nailor> If it works, continue using it
<Carb0n> OK
<body> hi there, i have a related question.  i am in the market for a laptop, but all i need is about 1ghz/256mb/and 10gb w/o optical drives or ethernet etc...  does anyone sell laptops this slow anymore new that might have extended battery life (12hrs+)...?
<body> eems like i can either pay a lot for stuff i dont need, or buy an old archaic laptop
<body> seems
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-06
<kensho> hi
<ewanm89> Hi
<loufoque> I would like to buy a 17'' laptop, any recommendation?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-08
<Lipe_> hi, I'm thinking in buying a new laptop I I need to find out if the GPU is ok with feisty, can anybody help me?
<jbrett> Lipe_: Intel GPU+++, NVidia GPU+ ATI GPU--
<jbrett> I think that pretty much summs it up :o)
<jbrett> s/mm/m/
<Lipe_> LOL, But delll in latin america only sells middle range laptops with  256MB ATI MOBILITY RADEON x1400 HyperMemory (256ATI)
<jbrett> Lipe_: you can get it to work with the fglrx driver, but you'll likely have to use the text installer, and you won't easily be able to use compiz/beryl bling.
<Lipe_> jbrett: hmmm... I have seen that working... I think I will look for other manufacturer :)
<jbrett> Lipe_: you can get it to work, but since the fglrx driver doesn't support the texture_from_pixmap extension, you have to do it under glx, which is more difficult to get going.
<jbrett> s/glx/xgl/
<jbrett> feh, I must be tired..
<movi> or you could buy a Macbook (not pro)
<jbrett> I thought macbooks had ati gpus too.
* jbrett has never had a macbook, so can't offer any experience :o)
<movi> macbook pro used to
<movi> normal macbooks (the white and black ones) have Intel GMA950
<movi> the newest macbook pros with LED backlight have 8600GT
<Lipe_> jbrett: yes, but... I don't want to spend time making something works... I wan't to buy something that you install the OS and forget about it.
<movi> and the older macbook pro have X1600Pro (which obviously anyone linux-centered should NOT buy)
<movi> Lipe_, youll get that with a macbook
<movi> every piece of hardware is open sourced in macbook
<movi> graphics is intel gma950 - open. sound is intel hda realtek - open
<movi> wifi is atheros - open
<Lipe_> movi: I not a "mac person".
<movi> youre gonna be using linux, so whats the difference? ;] 
<jbrett> yeah, generally anything with intel graphics will "just work", unless you want a large dual-monitor desktop.
<jbrett> then you're gonna want nvidia.
<movi> jbrett, even with dual-monitor it works here after X restart. using gutsy and the new intel driver with new X.org makes this "problem" go away too
<Lipe_> jbrett: I have large dual-monitor in my desktop with nvidia. (and I love that)
<jbrett> movi: intel hardware is limited to 7-bit addressing -- if you want 3d accel, you're limited to a 2048x2048 total desktop size.
<movi> jbrett, i wasnt aware of that - i dont have that big of a processor
<movi> err
<movi> monitor
<Lipe_> movi: I'm downloading the tribe1 as we speak to test "if that's true".
<movi> the most i could have is 1024x800+1024x1024
<jbrett> well, if you have two monitors, it doesn't take very big to surpass 2048.
<jbrett> movi: so you squeaked in just under the line :o)
<jbrett> movi: if you get a 1280x1024 or 1600x1200 external monitor, you're screwed :o)
<movi> guess so, i use the video out only for projectors. for big monitors, i have my desktop with a 6600GT
<jbrett> movi: oh, you're fine then.  You can mirror your display on a larger monitor.  You just can't have a *desktop* bigger than 2048^2
<movi> yeah i know:)
* jbrett uses his HP nc2400 (Intel 845 GPU) to display on a 1920x1200 external monitor, and it works just fine.
<jbrett> I just can't do a xinerama-esque extension of my desktop onto it.
<kensho> 
<kensho> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-09
<kensho> hi
<EvilBro> hi
<dasos> I have a laptop not listed on the laptops page, when I am testing things for compatibiltiy, should i use out of the box functionality or should i install different drivers and such?
<mjg59> Out of the box functionality
<mjg59> But note if it can be made to work with different drivers
<dasos> k
<dasos> i had a lot of things not work with just the live disk, so i'm backing stuff up to make a partition
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-10
<kensho> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-05
<pwnguin> so what projects are on the Ubuntu Laptop Team's slate for intrepid?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-06
<hendra> anyone here?
<hendra> hi
<pwnguin> i am
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-07
<pwnguin> anyone have tips on using xev for laptop keycodes?
<pwnguin> here's a random laptop question: anyone know of a wall paper that looks ok at 4:3 AND 3:4?
<pwnguin_> anyone who wants to fix up toshiba tablets is welcome to join the ToshibaTablet team
<pwnguin_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~toshiba-tablet
<pwnguin_> i guess technically it should be a subteam of laptop team
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-08
<pwnguin> anyone knowwhere the upstream to hotkeys-support is?
<pwnguin> well fun, its a mjg orphan
<crimsun> pwnguin: for hotkey additional defs?  You probably want to add patches to hal-info.
<pwnguin> well, im looking at it, and theres an empty "toshiba-tablet.hk"
<pwnguin> whats the advantages of hal-info over say hotkey-setup?
<crimsun> depends what you're attempting
<crimsun> are these completely new defs or just quirks?
<pwnguin> ... i don't know?
<pwnguin> i only have one laptop, im not sure what's not working versus not existing
<crimsun> are your hotkeys producing keycodes at all?
<pwnguin> key
<pwnguin> yes
<pwnguin> an incredible typo
<pwnguin> yes, it produces key codes, but something somewhere decided it should map to the numpad
<crimsun> then it sounds like you need quirks added to hal-info.
<pwnguin> ive been having a hell of a time figuring out wtf the keycodes are though
<pwnguin> xev is pretty verbose, and some of the output is crazy
<pwnguin> showkey was putting out like 3 presses
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-06-01
<DMSaruman> hi
<DMSaruman> anybody there?
<DMSaruman> is anybody good with HDs and bad sectors?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-06-07
<ykaya> list
<ykaya> hi everybody
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-06-08
<ykaya> does anyone have toshiba qosmio series laptop or toshiba laptop with illuminated touch sensitive buttons?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-06-12
<jacksch> am I the only one here?
<Lord_Phoenix> Hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-06-06
<revorad_> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-06-07
<kennett> Having problems with the sound on my laptop.
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-06-09
<kennett> headphone jack isn't working. Any ideas?
